# isometric drawing?



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

ok for some reason here in the south subs of chicago. the inspector for some reason does not like my drawing.. so im re drawing yet again.. its a simple 1 bathroom 1 kitchen house. feed black please. dont understand why hes picking it apart.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Is his problem with the code compliance of the piping arrangement or with the drawings themselves?


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

rwh said:


> Is his problem with the code compliance of the piping arrangement or with the drawings themselves?


he said that he wanted a full isometric drawing.
the is the new revised one.. i didnt get the old one back yet
havent been back to the village hall.. im going back in the morning
but i didnt use my protractor, i think i just may have forgot to brake the lines for my vent routes.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Just because you drew it on isometric paper doesn't make it an isometric drawing.... just teasing a little bit. Seriously though, maybe he wants an isometric with proper angles used.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

He might not like that your horizontal lines are not drawn on the 30° angled lines as a propper isometric drawing is surposed to be. I also don't see a compass on the drawing so a guy can tell what directions it all goes.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

That isn't an isometric drawing. That's probably why he isn't happy with your isometric drawing...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

It should look something like this...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> It should look something like this...


Huh?? 1.5" wet vent coming off 3" and reconnect to 3" drain??


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I didn't draw out, was just showing isometric style.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Boy for a small residential job. Ridiculous. No place down here will require an isometric for a residential project. Secure a permit, install it, inspect it, it passes or it doesn't.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Right and simply turning the page 30• doesn't make it an ISO either.. The whole idea of an ISO is to be able to differentiate between 1d and 2d

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

titaniumplumbr said:


> .... The whole idea of an ISO is to be able to differentiate between 1d and 2d....


About 3D...sounds better don't you think?


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok 3D dang it I can never control the D

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Sounds like someones bored or is into busting your chops,I've never ever been asked to produce an isometric drawing for a residential job and I've done a couple of them in good ol Illinois.What village are you in?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I had to draw an isometric drawing for the inspector once in a town when I added a laundry on the 4th floor to an existing stack, he wanted to make sure that I didn't exceed the DFU rating for that 3" stack.

Like the others stated, an isometric drawing is on a 30 degree angle. A 30-60-90 triangle is used to draw them, not a protractor. I suppose a protractor could be used, but it would be more time-consuming.

This is an example of an iso:


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> I had to draw an isometric drawing for the inspector once in a town when I added a laundry on the 4th floor to an existing stack, he wanted to make sure that I didn't exceed the DFU rating for that 3" stack.
> 
> Like the others stated, an isometric drawing is on a 30 degree angle. A 30-60-90 triangle is used to draw them, not a protractor. I suppose a protractor could be used, but it would be more time-consuming.
> 
> This is an example of an iso:


 its my fault .. i actually was in a hurry that day. he just wanted me to redo it cause i did it free handed and didnt use a protractor. its passed now though....


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GAN said:


> Boy for a small residential job. Ridiculous. No place down here will require an isometric for a residential project. Secure a permit, install it, inspect it, it passes or it doesn't.



I know right, I've never asked for a drawing of any residential plumbing project.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Do any of you have to draw isometric drawings for your master's exam? 

FL exam has {5} isos and they are worth {50} points of the exam. If you bomb the isos, you won't pass.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> Do any of you have to draw isometric drawings for your master's exam?
> 
> FL exam has {5} isos and they are worth {50} points of the exam. If you bomb the isos, you won't pass.


I believe Minnesota has isometric drawing in the test.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

The Dane said:


> I believe Minnesota has isometric drawing in the test.


In Minnesota? Due to Canadian Shield formation???


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

rjbphd said:


> In Minnesota? Due to Canadian Shield formation???


? Don't know what that is.


----------



## kimo (Jul 22, 2011)

FWIW: a number of Bay Area Ca cities require isometrics for any gas work. Iso's and calcs must be submitted.


----------



## MatthewWats (Nov 20, 2014)

Isometric projection is a system for outwardly speaking to three-dimensional protests in two measurements in specialized and designing drawings. It is an axonometric projection in which the three direction tomahawks show up similarly foreshortened and the edges between any two of them are 120 degrees.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MatthewWats said:


> Isometric projection is a system for outwardly speaking to three-dimensional protests in two measurements in specialized and designing drawings. It is an axonometric projection in which the three direction tomahawks show up similarly foreshortened and the edges between any two of them are 120 degrees.


Now 14 posts.... still not a plumber


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Now 14 posts.... still not a plumber


After 20 it's official


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> After 20 it's official


Yea.. after 20.. its offical non plumber...


----------



## FRMA2Z (Mar 30, 2014)

When you say it's a simple house. Is it new? Does your drawing meet the minimum requirements for plumbing in your area? Bath, kitchen sink ,laundry tray? Etc. If it's an addition are you required to draw new plumbing in red ink? 
Sometimes when I see these I feel like we plumb in a different country Crosses with no clean outs ,floor drains with no vents, no circuit vents on a battery of water closets 
Plumbing exam in our area has a 10 story drawing with 100 water closet drawing that requires 4 hour time to draw


----------

